# ? for Easton ACE shooters



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*Ace*

ACE arrows I have shot them for months now and finally gave up last week, they are not verry tough I had pins in them and allmost every time you hit one its broke,not verry tuneable,Ive went through a doz this year since may shot some good scores with them but for the money navigators seem to be more stable and shoot a little tighter I have a doz for sale if interested!!!


----------



## spotman (Jun 2, 2006)

*Ace*

cath8r,
I have never shoot ace but i have shot acc which are pretty tough and are a good choice for field shooting. The ace's are smaller diameter and in the same family as acc. If you want to spend the money, I dont think you would go wrong with the ACE's


----------



## spotman (Jun 2, 2006)

xring1 said:


> ACE arrows I have shot them for months now and finally gave up last week, they are not verry tough I had pins in them and allmost every time you hit one its broke,not verry tuneable,Ive went through a doz this year since may shot some good scores with them but for the money navigators seem to be more stable and shoot a little tighter I have a doz for sale if interested!!!


Dale,
there you go and bust my bubble. Of coarse i did make it sound as if i sold easton arrows.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

xring1 said:


> ACE arrows I have shot them for months now and finally gave up last week, they are not verry tough I had pins in them and allmost every time you hit one its broke,not verry tuneable,Ive went through a doz this year since may shot some good scores with them but for the money navigators seem to be more stable and shoot a little tighter I have a doz for sale if interested!!!


I pretty much had the same experience shooting ACEs. They shot GREAT....actually shot better for me then every arrow I had shot other then a Nano. But I beat them up pretty fast.

For me there is no way I would spend that money on them for field shooting the lbs that I shoot.


----------



## TRB (Nov 28, 2002)

*ace's*

Definately the arrow of choice for me! I have been shooting them for over 15 years and still havent found a better arrow for the money. I shoot fita, and field with them and shoot very tight groups with theese arrows. They are very easy to tune if you know how to shoot with good form!!!! No reason to blame the arrows if you don't have good form to begin with! Very easy to spine if you use the shaft selector program on your archers advantage. Heavier points work better in the wind for fita like the 120 grn. and for field either 100 or 120 grain one piece points are a excellent choice. As for nocks, I know that easton g nocks are the most durable and simplest choice. as the nock are a one piece system. There is not enough carbon in the back of the arrow to make the pin nock system worth your wild. Beiter nocks act like funnels in your arrows, not a good option either! Just shoot the one piece easton G nocks and keep it simple, that is the way to higher scores anyway! Oh yea and the G's come in two throat sizes to fit your serving just right. You just can't beat theese shafts for the price!!!!!! Man do they shoot!!!!! Build them with common sence and you will not go wrong.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

They shot good for me, but the durability was horrible....I lost 5 of them in one 900 round! If the nock gets broke, there is a good chance that the back is cracked. Out of 36 arrows, I think I have 18 left after damage from shooting tournaments. I recently went to ProTours and have had not problems and they fly better.....

SB


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks guys. I do like ACC's but found they took alot of lateral bruising from traffic in the spot. I would venture to say it was a safe bet to write one off every field tourny if 
I shot in a group of 3 or 4. I had to shoot 3-60's for my DL. Nano's do seem to be the arrow to choose out of the current crop of arrows out there. Nav's sound good but don't think I can shoot them at 55-60# and a 30.5" DL.


----------



## all10s (Sep 29, 2006)

*ace*

Let me begin by saying I despise Easton as a company for their underhanded dealings and wish their monopoly on aluminum shafts was worth the feds breaking it up.

As for the ACEs, I have found them to be very durable in my size when using the G-nock. Early in the pin nock development in the ACE, I learned how easily the back end can be damaged with the pins. That goes for the Beiter nocks as well. I have not tried either of them since. At one shoot, I crushed several of one guys ACEs (with pin nocks) and every time the nock broke, so did the shaft. I just popped my broken G-nocks out and put in new ones. The G-nock can be hit pretty hard without damage to the rear of the shaft. For side impacts, the ACE is very tough relative to ACCs again in my size. There is a lot of carbon around that tube in a 400. They can be finicky to tune and the longer points can/will bend. They have lasted me many years.

Stay away from the pin nocks.......originally designed for the x10 where there is more material where the pin and shaft meet. They can be shot out meaning the arrow will not group at all as in will not impact within 12 inches of a group center at 80 yds.

Try some Carbon Techs.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Carbon Tech makes a skinny carbon? I haven't been in a group with anyone shooting them or even seen a CT arrow outside of the Lancaster catalogue. What CT would a guy with my specs use for field? Are they good arrows? I have no idea about them.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

CT does make a skinny carbon...the McKinney II...but they are very light. They are lighter then ACEs  I shot them a couple years ago and liked then a lot and they shot great but I did like ACEs a touch better as far as how they shot. But ACEs didn't take a beating like the MKIIs did. 

I went from MKIIs to Nanos and am much happier....they are tougher and for me shoot better and aren't as light. I was pretty much shooting nearly 5 grains with them. 

CX is now making a Medallion Pro which is an all carbon version of the Navigator. They are. A touch bigger then a Nano and should be a great shaft for field.


----------



## route66 (Jul 24, 2006)

*brittle carbon*

I experimented with ACEs for the past 18 months in field and target shoots.

Selecting the correct spine took 2 tries. Though, I got the lighter spine shaft to tune fairly quickly the heavier spine shaft with heavier tips does fly much better in the wind.

I use pin nocks and I have found that single strikes on the nock do result in damage to the carbon every time for me. Thinking about giving g-nocks a go.

At the end of the season I am going to try X10s instead of MKII or Nano's because they have been more forgiving for me in high winds.

my .02


----------



## dave71 (Jun 15, 2007)

I found that they group pretty well,but they are a bit on the weak side.For that money i think you are better off paying a bit more to get x10's or protours,much stronger and group even better.

Dave.....


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

The medallion pro is a light spined arrow, right? The last time I looked it was too light. I'll look into the McKinny's. X10's are out of the question on price alone. Nano's, mckinn'ys, medallions if they are stiff enough .... gonna wait for the Lancaster book to get here and see what they say.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

No the Medallion XRs are light spined only going down to .500....the Medallion PROs are BRAND SPANKING NEW :wink:

They aren't on CXs website....but they are in the NEW LAS book that I got this week. The spine range is 1000-410....they also have more in between sizes. If I hadn't just bought a bunch of new Nanos. I probably would have bought 2 doz of these to try out.....but I do love my Nano's so maybe not  

The Medallion PROs are 30 ton carbon (the Nanos are 40 ton)...so if you normally need a stiffer spine like say a 400 I would imagine that you could get away with a little weaker 410 shaft. 

I know that a lot of guys go with stiffer shafts....but I honestly think that the arrow folks have duped us over the past few years. Telling everyone they need stiffer arrows....and only making limited spines....can someone tell Victory that not everyone wants or needs baseball bat stiff shafts....I have some 520 ACEs that are OFF the chart weak. But they sure did shoot lights out....I am shooting 530 Nanos and I honestly think I could shoot a 580 

The charts all show that I need to be in the 450 spine range.....I shot 490 Nanos last year and they shot well....but the 530s shoot MUCH better and they are the EXACT same length and point weight as the 490 were.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

BH,

Haven't seen the new LAS catalog yet so could you tell me what length the 410 Medallion Pro comes in? Appreciate the help!

Dave


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Dave T said:


> BH,
> 
> Haven't seen the new LAS catalog yet so could you tell me what length the 410 Medallion Pro comes in? Appreciate the help!
> 
> Dave


I am Downtown watching baseball right now so I don't have a catalog with me....but if I don't respond later send me a PM :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Dave T said:


> BH,
> 
> Haven't seen the new LAS catalog yet so could you tell me what length the 410 Medallion Pro comes in? Appreciate the help!
> 
> Dave


I remembered 

But unfortunately....the full shaft lengths aren't listed in the "Wish Book"...so you are gonna have to call LAS or CX on that one. :doh:


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks guys. Also want to thank Rob from LAS for the great PM. I tried to PM you back but your box is too full and won't accept more PM's. 
I'm leaning hard on Nano's and the Medallion Pro's. I just have to get back to work before I can add to the toy chest. Later, Rob.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

400s were reasonably durable. 430s and 470s aren't.


----------



## short-n-fast (Dec 4, 2004)

I have been shooting 430's and have had pretty good sucsess so far. I switched to bohning G nock style nocks . they seem to protect the back end of the shaft well. They are a bit oversized so they seem to deflect rear impacts well. I have cracked one with a deadcenter impact.. but i only had to cut off 1/4" of shaft.


----------

